# Another local story, front page news



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

This was in this morning's Fresno, CA newspaper...

http://www.fresnobee.com/263/story/93793.html


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

From article, "Democratic Sen. Bill Nelsen of Florida, a co-sponsor of the bill, wants to see that funding bolstered."

Is this how Floridians are trying to overthrow Castro now; cut out cigars on all fronts?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

> Robin Wood, senior health educator at Kaiser Permanente in Fresno, agreed that an increase in taxes results in more people quitting smoking.


You know... these folks who think that people will all eventually quite tobacco use if they keep taxing and taxing it are correct. BUT... then where will the money come from?


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> From article, "Democratic Sen. Bill Nelsen of Florida, a co-sponsor of the bill, wants to see that funding bolstered."
> 
> Is this how Floridians are trying to overthrow Castro now; cut out cigars on all fronts?


Nelson needs to study the history of the state he represents. The cigar industry built the state's two largest cities, Tampa and Miami. Way to represent your constituency.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

He is a Democrat...therefore it is his job to tax his constituency and further drive poverty numbers in the state of Florida up...He's a Democrat, it is his job to ignorantly sign tax bills...


----------

